# 425 John Deere Cab heater



## Dodgebob (Mar 7, 2020)

I bought a 425 John Deere and purchased a cab seperately. I want to install a cab heater but am not having any luck finding the fittings to connect the heater hose to the engine. It has the liquid cooled Kawasaki. Local John Deere dealer was no help. Anyone have any info on a kit or fitting to connect the heater hose to motor?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Since it has the Kawasaki, most Japan engines are METRIC sizes. So, looking at Mazda, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Honda and the others would help for fittings. 

And if you want hoes on the top of the machine, we want pix of those babes posing on your machine.


----------



## Dodgebob (Mar 7, 2020)

Better fix that .................DONE! No more hoes for me!


----------



## Dodgebob (Mar 7, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Since it has the Kawasaki, most Japan engines are METRIC sizes. So, looking at Mazda, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Honda and the others would help for fittings.
> 
> And if you want hoes on the top of the machine, we want pix of those babes posing on your machine.



Ok I found out the temp sensor that I need to tap into for the heater hose is M16 x 1.5 thread so I was able to find an adapter to go from M16x1.5 to 1/2 NPT! Now I'm working with standard pipe thread! Piece of cake now!!


----------

